# Tournament and Seminar



## OneKickWonder (Oct 25, 2006)

There is a grappling tournament in Houston on 4 NOV.  It is being put together and run by Travis Tooke, a BJJ black belt with many titles. There are many brackets and weight classes to compete in. Trophies are awarded to all winners and some winners will receive free fight wear from Gameness. On Sunday the 5th he will hold a 4 hour seminar. The first hour will involve extensive judo takedowns and throws, followed by three straight hours of all BJJ. And it is absolutely free. I know I will personally be competing on Saturday and attending the seminar on Sunday. Here is the website for the tournament and there is also a link on there that talks about the seminar. Hope to see some of you guys there!


www.gcchampionship.com
www.travistooke.com


----------



## BJJMichigan (Nov 3, 2006)

OneKickWonder said:


> There is a grappling tournament in Houston on 4 NOV. It is being put together and run by Travis Tooke, a BJJ black belt with many titles. There are many brackets and weight classes to compete in. Trophies are awarded to all winners and some winners will receive free fight wear from Gameness. On Sunday the 5th he will hold a 4 hour seminar. The first hour will involve extensive judo takedowns and throws, followed by three straight hours of all BJJ. And it is absolutely free. I know I will personally be competing on Saturday and attending the seminar on Sunday. Here is the website for the tournament and there is also a link on there that talks about the seminar. Hope to see some of you guys there!
> 
> www.gcchampionship.com
> www.travistooke.com


 
Wish I was closet to the Houston, Tx area (I am up here in cold MI) that tourney and free seminar will be a GREAT outing. Who do you think is going to win the black belt Superfight? I would pay money to see Mike Fowler square off with Marcelo Garcia. Make sure to update the boards with your outcomes and those of the Superfight...Good Luck with it! Should be a blast for you and all who attend.


----------

